# My Fission Nano Skimmer



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a Fission Nano Skimmer on my tank and so far im not impressed, but there may be a few things i can do to fix that...

What i hate is its never really consistant... Either no skimmate or just a wattery mess... I think ive tracked this down to the "micro buble filter"... When it gets dirty it basically pumps water into the cup so i took it out and im trying it without it, but im not getting any foam now...

Does it HAVE to have this filter? Do i just need to lower it into the tank a bit more to get the foam? Will i have to block off some holes to restrict flow a bit to get skimmate?

This is my first skimmer ever so i dont really know what to do to make it more like a conventional one.

-me


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm not really sure how you can fix this skimmer to make it more productive...However, I do know there are quite a few different modifications people have made to skimmers and put online. I'd check out reefcentral.com or nano-reef.com. You might be able to find something useful there.
From what I do know about this skimmer, its not a great one. I don't think I've heard too many good things about its functionality. It might be more cost affective to look for a better skimmer.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah... i know its not the best and most ppl would rather use the tizune (sp), but i alrealdy have it and it looks like it should work it just has some glitches that need really worked out... ill see what i can do... mabye i can polish a turd...


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok guys for you that are interested i have removed the filter media from the skimmer and positioned it about an inch lower than they recommend... I did this to get the bubbles to come up to where i thought they needed to be in the skimmer.

Surprisingly this has also killed alot of the micro bubbles ppl complain about I guess they just cant escape with it as low in the water as i have it...










As you can tell this thing is LOW in the water... Even the lil tit for an external line is submerged.

-me


----------

